# Our pets and our garden



## acrantophis (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Katherine (Apr 14, 2012)

Omgoodness that garden is amazing! Beautiful kiddos too!


----------



## JeffG (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice! I keep dumeril's too. Awesome boas!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice pictures.


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice sulcata and cactus garden!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2012)

I love your cactus and succulents! You must live in an area where the climate is pretty mild during the winter.


----------



## pam (Apr 15, 2012)

Great pictures


----------



## acrantophis (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks everybody! I live in San Diego and I have a plant addiction. That was a tiny part of the garden. It's a work in progress :-/
. Does anyone have a problem with their tortoises rubbing along cement walls and causing shell wear? My sulcata walks laps around her enclosure and is slowly wearing a little of her shell. It's very minor now but I can see it becoming a problem in a few years.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome, is that a boa?
How big?


----------



## acrantophis (Apr 15, 2012)

It's a Dumeril's boa from Madagascar. It's almost 6'. It's 10 years old. Very few species of boa come from Madagascar. Most come from the America's. This makes them look much different than what you would normally consider a boa.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 20, 2012)

The animals and garden is really cool


----------



## wellington (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice pics. I don't know a out the scratching on the brick. Can he see to the other side of the brick? If so you may need to block his view. See what others have to say.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 20, 2012)

Love your garden and tort. What part of SD are you in?


----------



## Niki (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful pets and garden!


----------



## lynnedit (Apr 20, 2012)

Fabulous, I like the walkway so you can admire your plants.

Do you have a picture of your Sulcata's enclosure?


----------

